# Compressus?



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

This piranha was sold as a Altuvei... I think it's a compressus at best. Opinions?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Spotting below lateral line = compressus. hard to tell from the pics, could go either way.


----------



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

It is completely spotted below the lateral line, Large oval spots above and front of the anal fin does not match up with the dorsal fin at all.


----------



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

Slightly better shot of the spots below the lat line.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

To be honest, at that size its hard to tell for sure... Over the next few months the spots could develop or disappear. Either way, nice looking fish!

Maybe someone else will chime in with opinions.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ægir said:


> Spotting below lateral line = compressus.


That has become a rule of thumb in the hobby. I disagree with it, for in the description by Ramirez (1965) there is a spotted ventral area in S.altuvei.


----------



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the input. Appreciate it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Another key factor to determine that this might be a Compressus is the fact that this fish has bars and not spots...Bars = Compressus...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> Another key factor to determine that this might be a Compressus is the fact that this fish has bars and not spots...Bars = Compressus...


S.altuvei has bars as well, though shorter and less numerous than in S.compressus.

Just have a close look at the alignment of dorsal and anal fin, they're not very clear in the pictures.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats exactly what we needed, thanks Memento


----------

